
The rise and fall of Bitcoin - rubarb
https://www.economist.com/blogs/buttonwood/2018/01/tales-crypto-1
======
kleer001
Similar articles were written 5 years ago when it crashed from +$1000...

------
perseusprime11
Who said Bitcoin is falling?

